# My mantis costume!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

These are a few pics of a praying mantis costume my mom and I made. The first is one of my friend and I.


----------



## Giosan (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha well done! It looks very cute  

Where did you make it for? Just for fun or a special occasion?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 4, 2008)

lol cool B)


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Haha well done! It looks very cute  Where did you make it for? Just for fun or a special occasion?


I made it for Halloween!


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 4, 2008)

Weirdo..........


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Weirdo..........


noob..........


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 4, 2008)

lmfao...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lmfao...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> noob..........


Been here not even a week and calling someone a noob lol. Nice costume.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

Rick said:


> Been here not even a week and calling someone a noob lol. Nice costume.


He's not a noob


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 4, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Thank you, but he is a noob, hes an otheca and im a 3d instar lol. :lol:


Got a point there lol. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2008)

You and your mom did a good job, as well if not better than I would of!


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Thank you, but he is a noob, hes an otheca and im a 3d instar lol. :lol:


ooo get you  

LOL J/K


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

Never mind about Joe Caruso being a noob. He's not


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I'm not a wierdo and your not a noob. :mellow:


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually I prefer the term novitiate. Or neophyte. Greenhorn is ok. Tenderfoot, fledgling and freshman are acceptable. But I take EXTREME offence at being called a....wait, what was it you called me again?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Actually I prefer the term novitiate. Or neophyte. Greenhorn is ok. Tenderfoot, fledgling and freshman are acceptable. But I take EXTREME offence at being called a....wait, what was it you called me again?


he called you a noob. let me explain.

noob= newb wich means a new person to a game or forum.

it means the same as novitiate and all your others.

as you might noticed that mantid dude plays runescape, the word "noob" is there highly used  

dont take it as offence.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> he called you a noob. let me explain.noob= newb wich means a new person to a game or forum.
> 
> it means the same as novitiate and all your others.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for explaining the situation idolomantis. I meant noob to be a small insult as Joe had called me a wierdo. I will take back the insult of noob under the condition that joe does not call me wierdo ever again.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> he called you a noob. let me explain.noob= newb wich means a new person to a game or forum.
> 
> it means the same as novitiate and all your others.
> 
> ...


Wait a second. You mean I listed six alternatives to "noob" and by sheer coincidence they all happen to mean exactly the same??? What are the odds of that?!?! Anyone'd be forgiven for thinking I was trying to make a rather lame joke...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Wait a second. You mean I listed six alternatives to "noob" and by sheer coincidence they all happen to mean exactly the same??? What are the odds of that?!?! Anyone'd be forgiven for thinking I was trying to make a rather lame joke...


indeed, its a short chat word for beginner orso.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Wait a second. You mean I listed six alternatives to "noob" and by sheer coincidence they all happen to mean exactly the same??? What are the odds of that?!?! Anyone'd be forgiven for thinking I was trying to make a rather lame joke...


Dude stop geting so steamed over one little coment. :blink:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Dude stop geting so steamed over one little coment. :blink:


+1 You (Joe) did the same to him didn't you?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> +1 You (Joe) did the same to him didn't you?


Yes but at least i apolagized all hes done is take this thing further!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Yes but at least i apolagized all hes done is take this thing further!


Overboard if you ask me.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Overboard if you ask me.


ask you what?


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I guess attempts at lighthearted humour don't really come across too well on message forums...


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 9, 2008)

Everyone's so angry recently. LOL

I love it  

Hahaha


----------



## daurican (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome costume!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 25, 2009)

That is a great costume!


----------



## Opivy (Nov 25, 2009)

haha pretty old thread.

Very scary though! I could see this in a indie type horror.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like an ootheca in the grass behind the second photo. Very cool costume!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 25, 2009)

Peter said:


> Looks like an ootheca in the grass behind the second photo. Very cool costume!


Yeah. I always wondered if the "catwoman" in that pic was his mom!


----------

